# Help me get i touch with my previous owner



## geckoman1985 (May 12, 2016)

need help to find previous owner my name is ruby and was brought in sydney 2012/2013 along with enclosure for $500. If you know me or recognize my enclosure and happen to know any infomation plz pm me or email [email protected].


----------

